# rahmen-erstellung



## schpila (18. Oktober 2005)

hallo,
 ich hätte gern für meine ausdrucke eine art rahmen, wie bei handabzügen von s/w-Fotos. Also so ein unregelmäßiger schwarzer rand. ich find das professionell aussehend.

habt ihr eine idee?

danke

andreas


----------



## Jacka (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Einen weißen Rand hätte ich ja noch verstanden, aber einen schwarzen?
Mmm.. hast du ein Beispiel?

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## AKrebs70 (18. Oktober 2005)

Und was meinst Du mit "unregelmäßigen". Verschiedene größen, einfach nur schief oder was ausgefranztes wie bei einer rißkannte?

Axel


----------



## schpila (18. Oktober 2005)

ich vermute, der entsteht beim hand-vergrößern, also wenn du das fotopapier arritieren willst und dann belichtest.habt ihr bestimmt schon mal gesehen: einen schmalen rad, meist bei s/w-fotos von kunst-profi-fotografen. ja - so leicht angerissen nach innen sieht der aus.
habe leider kein beispiel im moment...:-(

andreas


----------



## AKrebs70 (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich weis nich ob ich dich richtig verstehe.
So etwas?


----------



## oscarr (18. Oktober 2005)

Nimm doch einfach echte scancs und montier die in deine Szene!

01 
02


----------



## Leola13 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

mir fallen dazu zwei Möglichkeiten ein :

1) Bei Fine Art Fotografie werden oft Handabzüge auf Barytpapier  erstellt. Diese Papier sind relativ dick und oft an den Seiten ausgefranst.

2) Du meinst Polaroidabzüge. Nicht die üblichen die jeder kennt, sondern die jenigen für Profifotografen. Beispiel 

Letzteres lässt sich relativ einfach mit Grunge Brushes erstellen. Zum ersten hat AKrebs70 ja schon die Richtung vorgegeben.

Ciao Stefan


----------

